# Take IT Easy



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I stopped in winslow arizona, ate at a pizza place and then went out and stood on the corner


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Great Band. Glenn Frey was a legend.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's the nature of the business,it's the Smugglers Blues.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Glenn I'll miss you buddy!

Flew on a plane 1975 they (Eagles) had the entire first class to themselves and I was in the first row in coach and watched and listened to them thru the curtain.
They had fun and got a bit loud but didn't get carried away.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Doctor, my eye says it's not Glenn


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well played Aqua.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My favorite

I know they did earlier versions, but this one was golden.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, guys are dying off, the 1970's were a long time ago. And the Eagles were big, with so may hits.


----------

